#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Can Humans fall in love with a ghost, spirit etc??

## Wolf's Fairy

A Friend Is having contact with a spirit... its a girl.... she's very playful with him and stuff... is it possible for a human to fall in love with a spirit??

----------


## serpent

I'm in love with my gf and she is completely imaginary. A spirit is much more likely, and a healthier relationship when it come to a person to fall in love with.

EDIT: I meant to say my gf is real up there. 100% real. She could be real. If i wanted her too.

----------


## SilverMoon

Really, with any relationship it all comes down to morals, or at least the general human idea of morals. Love is love, simple as that. when it really comes down to it, love is really between spirits anyways. only spirits are forever.

----------


## Gazeeboh

People can project human ideas, thoughts and feelings onto anything. Should they?

----------


## Gawain

He could fall in love with her, but it would not do well. They do not belong together just yet in this current phase of his existance. The dead, should only be with the dead, and the living to living. That way they have an understanding and a common ground.

----------


## Rezenic

> He could fall in love with her, but it would not do well. They do not belong together just yet in this current phase of his existance. The dead, should only be with the dead, and the living to living. That way they have an understanding and a common ground.


I agree. I think it's not good for him to fall in love with this spirit. In the end, it will only break his heart.

----------


## MrVoodoo

I can honestly say that it's not something I've ever thought of before, but it's an interesting question.

I guess love is love, regardless of form.

----------


## angeress

I have sensed my spirit guide, and I feel so much love towards him but alas he is not human. He is a guide of mine but when it is my time, I will be with him for good. :Smile:

----------


## Shadow Weaver

From observation I'd say that humans are capable of falling in love with damn near anything, living, dead, or otherwise.

----------


## matty167

> He could fall in love with her, but it would not do well. They do not belong together just yet in this current phase of his existance. The dead, should only be with the dead, and the living to living. That way they have an understanding and a common ground.


True love can reach across time, beyond death, and bridge lifetimes.

----------


## matty167

> I have sensed my spirit guide, and I feel so much love towards him but alas he is not human. He is a guide of mine but when it is my time, I will be with him for good.


Good for you, Angeress!

I feel the same about Esther, my spirit guide and otherworldly lover.

----------


## matty167

> you can fall in love, but it is not advisable, at least untill you die.


Whoever makes these rules certainly has no say about where Cupid's arrow falls.

----------


## matty167

> there is a big difference in loving your spirit guide and falling in love with a ghost, it is not advisable and i don't believe in cupid. usually this is wanted by people who have no life, no family and desperately need something to hold onto. adopt a pet or volunteer.


I've got a wonderful dog, a wonderful family, wonderful friends...

I just so happen to have missed my soulmate in this incarnation. It's no big deal though, because it will take more than being in different planes of existence to keep us apart.

----------


## matty167

> matty167 reads Sylvia Browne.


Never heard of her.

----------


## matty167

> I was right, you do read Sylvia Browne, you realize she is a phony and crook, and there is no such thing as a soul mate. If you have such a wonderful life Dear you would never entertain this thought.


I have absolutely no idea about this Sylvia Browne, and I am quite sure I've never come across any of her works.

Yes, my life is wonderful. I'm very lucky in fact. I certainly have no need to 'entertain' any thought if were not based in reality. 

As for your assertion that there is no such thing as a soulmate, I actually have several that I have identified from intensive regressions.

----------

